# خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة هام جدا لكل مهندس ...



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة *​
*أولا*-*المقدمة وتشمل* : *تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . *
*ثانيا-أنواع الصيانة . *​*ثالثا-الخطوات الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة : *

تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها .
*تحديد جميع عمليات الصيانة من واقع تعليمات المورد أو المصّنع الموجودة في كتالوجات الصيانة . *
عمل الجداول الخاصة بعمليات الصيانة حسب نوع الصيانة المطلوبة .
استحداث خطة الصيانة. 
اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية . 
توفير قطع الغيار. 
توفير العدد والأدوات .
استحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات : نظام أمر العمل .
تنظيم أعمال الصيانة وتوزيع المسؤوليات .
مراقبة تنفيذ خطة الصيانة .
​تطبيق الصيانة في منشأة​*أولاً *-*المقدمة : وتشمل* : *تعريف الصيانة وأهميتها . *​نظرا للتكلفة الباهظة الرأسمالية لمكونات المشاريع التي تنفق حتى إكمال المشروع والتي تبلغ في معظم الأحيان ملايين الريالات . فمن البديهي أن تتم المحافظة على تلك المكونات الباهظة القيمة من جميع المؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى تلفها أو إنقاص عمرها الافتراضي . وتتم المحافظة على هذه المكونات بإجراء *الصيانة الصحيحة المخططة والمدروسة لجميع مكونات المنشأة بدون استثناء* . والمشكلة تكمن في بعض الأحيان أن إدارة المنشأة تتجاهل دور الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها المختلفة بدافع تقليص المصروفات لزيادة الربح . 
وتلجأ في العادة إلى اعتماد نظام الصيانة التقليدية القديمة( الإسعافية ) وهي صيانة الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل . وعندها تدفع أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها. وقد تنبهت جميع الدول الصناعية لذلك وتخلت عن الاعتماد على نظام الصيانة الإسعافية منذ عهد الخمسينات وطورت برامج الصيانة لديها ليشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائية والتوقعية والرقابية والإنتاجية وغيرها من الأنواع المختلفة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرها الافتراضي وجودة وزيادة الإنتاج . 
وفي هذا البحث سوف نلقي الضوء عن الطريقة الصحيحة لتطبيق الصيانة بجميع أنواعها على مكونات المنشأة المختلفة . 
وفي البداية دعونا نتعرف على [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*المعنى الصحيح للصيانة *[/FONT]*:.**MAINTENANCE*
*- **معرفة المعنى الصحيح للصيانة :.*
*هي: عبارة عن مجموعة الإجراءات وسلسلة **العمليات المستمرة** التي يجب القيام بها بهدف وضع الآلة في وضع الاستعداد التام للعمل . *
*- **معرفة أهمية وأهداف الصيانة : . *
*والصيانة عملية **مستمرة **حتى في حالة وقوف العملية الإنتاجية للآ*لة حيث تتعرض أجزاء الآلات والمعدات وأجهزة الإنتاج للأعطال مثل التآكل والتلف والصدأ خلال فترة عمرها التشغيلي .
*ويبرز الدور المهم لعمليات الصيانة في تحقيق الأهداف الآتية : *
ا - *المحافظة الدائمة* على الحالة الجيدة للآلة والمعدات وضمان حسن الأداء وبالتالي جودة الإنتاج 
ب - *الإقلال من حدوث الأعطال* وما تسببه من خسارة اقتصادية لعملية الإنتاج نتيجة لتوقف الإنتاج وتكاليف إعادة التشغيل . 
ج - *زيادة العمر الافتراضي للآلات* وبالتالي الحصول على عائد اقتصادي أكثر جدوى . 
د - *تحقيق ظروف تشغيل مستقرة* وبالتالي زيادة شروط ومناخ السلامة الصناعية لمواقع العمل . 
وغيرها من الأهداف حسب مواقع العمل المختلفة . 
*ثانياً- معرفة أنواع الصيانة . *
تنقسم أعمال الصيانة حسب نوع العمل إلى الآتي : 
*ا- الصيانة الوقائية **PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE** :*
هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم بصفة دورية وحسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) لمعالجة القصور إن وجد قبل وقوع العطل أو التوقف عن العمل .
وتتم عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يوميا وأسبوعيا وشهريا حيث الفحص الدوري الظاهري لأجزاء ووحدات الآلة وأجراء عمليات التنظيف والتشحيم والتزيت وتغير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم ذلك . 
*ب-الصيانة التصحيحية أو العلاجية المخططة **CORRECTIVE MAINTENANCE** :*
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة ( تحدد من قبل مصنعي الآلة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ) ويتم فيها : 
- تغير الأجزاء التالفة أو الأجزاء التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي . 
-إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل ( إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق جزئيا باللحام .) 

-إجراء عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الآلة التي تحتاج إلى ذلك .
*ج **–** الصيانة الاسعافية أو الطارئة : *
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الآلات نتيجة لحدوث تلف مفاجئ يؤدي إلى وقوف الآلة الغير مخطط لها . وعادة ما يكون سبب هذا العطل من عدم إتباع تعليمات المصّنع ( التشغيل الخاطئ) أو عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة . 
ثالثا – خطوات تطبيق الصيانة : 
قبل البدء في سرد خطوات تطبيق الصيانة لابد أن نذكر أنه من واجبات الإدارة المسئولة عن المنشأة *اختيار الشخص المسئول عن الصيانة أولا* ، وهو الشخص الذي سوف يحمل على عاتقه عبء تنفيذ هذه الخطوات ويتم دعمه بالكامل من قبل الإدارة لتذليل كل الصعوبات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ خطوات تطبيق الصيانة . 
ونلخص خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة فيما يلي : 
*1-**تحديد الآلات والأجهزة المراد صيانتها: *
يتم حصر جميع مكونات المنشأة التي تحتاج إلى صيانة وترتيبها حسب الأهمية .
في جدول أولي يوضح مواصفات المكونات وعددها وموقعها في المنشأة وغيرها من المعلومات المهمة اللازمة للتعرف على كل مكون من مكونات المنشأة . 
(انظر الشكل رقم )
*2-**التأكد من توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع: .*
إن توفر جميع كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بالتشغيل والصيانة وقطع الغيار *لجميع المكونات المراد عمل الصيانة لها *من أهم الأمور التي يجب عدم إغفالها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة . إذ أن المصّنع عادة ما يقوم بذكر جميع التعليمات المهمة التي تخص طريقة التشغيل الصحيحة وعمليات الصيانة وقطع الغيار في هذه الكتالوجات . وفي حالة عدم وجود كتالوجات المورد أو المصّنع يتبع آلاتي :
-مخاطبة المورد أو المصّنع للحصول على الكتالوجات اللازمة. 

-في حالة تعذر الحصول على الكتالوجات أو أن وقت الحصول عليها طويل فانه يتم مخاطبة أو زيارة أي منشأه مماثلة ومحاولة الحصول على خطه الصيانة للآلات والمعدات المماثلة .
-إن تعذر وجود منشأه مماثلة يتم الاستفادة بخبراء الصيانة الموجودين في المنشأة أو خارجها .
*3-**تحديد عمليات الصيانة :*
يتم الاطلاع على كل تعليمات المورد والشركة الصانعة المذكورة في الكتالوجات الخاصة بالصيانة ، لأن المصّنع أو المورد هو الجهة الموثوقة التي يستطيع فريق الصيانة الاعتماد عليها في تطبيق عمليات الصيانة الوقائية والإصلاحية وطلب قطع الغيار . ويستلزم ذلك أن يكون فريق الصيانة على إطلاع دائم ومستمر بهذه الكتالوجات وقراءتها واستيعابها قبل البدء في أعمال الصيانة والرجوع إليها كل ما دعت الحاجة لذلك. 
ويقصد بعمليات الصيانة : كل إجراء لابد أن يقوم به فريق الصيانة نحو جزء معين في الآلة .
*4-**عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة : *
بعد تحديد عمليات الصيانة يتم تفريغ عمليات الصيانة في نماذج يتم تصميمها حسب نوع الأعمال (أنظر الشكل رقم ) . فالأعمال اليومية يتم تجميعها في نموذج واحد لكل آلة ، والأعمال الأسبوعية يتم تجميعها أيضا في نموذج واحد ، والشهرية وهكذا . 
ويتم إعطاءها إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها . ويتم إرجاعها إلى مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة فيها إن وجد ، وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالآلة . 
*5- **عمل خطة الصيانة :*
بعد ما تم حصر جميع عمليات الصيانة المطلوبة لجميع مكونات المنشأة وتمت معرفة أنواع الصيانة لكل عملية . يتم وضع تصور مستقبلي لعمليات الصيانة بعمل خطة صيانة زمنية ( شهرية- سنوية ) للآلات تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل آله حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة ويراعى أيضا الآتي : 
-توفر العمالة المحلية والأجنبية 
-توفر قطع الغيار والعدد والأدوات اللازمة 
-أوقات الذروة والمواسم 
-إجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين 
وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة . 
ويتم ترتيب أوقات إنجازها على مخطط أشهر السنة الكاملة . (أنظر الشكل رقم ). 

*6-**اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية :*​من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة للمعدات وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة لإعمال الصيانة ، فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد الذين يتوسم فيهم القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء ومكونات الوحدات والمعدات و القدرة على تمييز الأعطال وأسبابها وإصلاحها وعمل البرامج اللازمة لتدريبهم على المعدات ذاتها وعلى كيفيه إنجاز أعمال الصيانة في وقت قصير مما يقلل فترة توقف العمل كما يقلل الخسائر في الإنتاج وغير ذلك .
كما أن العمالة المدربة على الصيانة تخفض كمية قطع الغيار المستخدمة وذلك بالكشف على الوحدات ومعرفة ما يمكن استبداله وما يتم تنظيفه وإصلاحه وتركيبه بالآلة مرة أخرى .
واستخدام العمالة المدربة لأدوات الفك والتركيب يجب أن يتم دائما على أسس سليمة مما يوفر في استهلاك هذه الأدوات . كما يوفر أيضا في قطع غيار المعدات تحت الصيانة وذلك مثلا عند استخدام المطارق في الطرق على أجزاء مختلفة من الآلة بغرض الفك أو التركيب مما يؤدي إلى تلف أجزاء منها أثناء أجراء الصيانة وهذا ما تفعله العمالة غير المدربة .
ونستخلص من ذلك أن استخدام العمالة المدربة يؤدى إلى ما يلي :
رفع كفاءة تشغيل الوحدات 
تقليل التلفيات أثناء عملية الصيانة 
تقليل قطع الغيار المستهلكة 
تقليل الوقت اللازم للصيانة وإتمامه في التاريخ المحدد طبقا للجداول. 
الاستعداد التام لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة والحالات الحرجة . 
وتعتمد تخصصات العمالة الفنية لقسم الصيانة على ونوعية الآلات ونشاط المنشأة 
وعلى آية حال لا بد أن تتوفر العمالة بجميع التخصصات اللازمة ( كماً وكيفاً) لتنفيذ أعمال الصيانة على الوجه المطلوب . 
*7- **توفير قطع الغيار :-*
من المعروف أن كل جزء في الآلة يؤدى وظيفته خلال فتره عمره الافتراضي وذلك عند تشغيل الآلة تحت الظروف وبالشروط المحددة من قبل مصنع الآلة ، ومما لاشك فيه أن توفر المواد مثل ( زيوت شحومات وأسلاك مواد تنظيف ....... الخ ) وكذلك قطع الغيار اللازمة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة في المنشأة وتنفيذها في تواريخها المحددة دون تأجيل . ويؤدي عدم توفر قطع الغيار إلى زيادة الأعطال وتفاقمها وزيادة مدة خروج الآلة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الإنتاج وجودته . ولتوفير قطع الغيار لابد من اتباع خطة شراء مدروسة ومخططة تعتمد على الأتي : 
*ا- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار : *
يمكن تصنيف أنواع قطع الغيار حسب التالي : 

-قطع غيار أساسية في الآلة أو ثانوية . 
-قطع غيار ذات عمر افتراضي كبير أو صغير 
ب- *تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار : *
في البداية يمكن تحديد قطع الغيار التي يجب أن تتوفر في المنشأة من كتالوجات المصّنع الخاصة بقطع الغيار إذ أن معظم المصّنعين يقوموا بتحديد الحد الأدنى لتواجد قطع الغيار وخاصة الاستهلاكية منها في الكتالوجات الخاصة بقطع الغيار ، وفي حالة عدم وجود هذه المعلومات في الكتالوج فإنه يتم متابعة الآلات خلال ساعات تشغيلها ومن واقع ملف الصيانة الخاص بها يتم معرفة المعدلات الفعلية لاستهلاك قطع الغيار (انظر الشكل رقم ) .
ويمكن حساب الكمية المطلوبة في السنة من أي جزء من الآلة حسابيا وذلك بتطبيق المعادلة الآتية : 
عدد القطع المطلوبة في السنة العمل اليومي الفعلي X العمل الفعلية في السنة )/ متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي للجزء 
*مثال : *
*إذا كان متوسط العمر الاستهلاكي لمحمل المحور ( **Shaft Bearing**) هو 500 ساعة وعدد ساعات العمل الفعلية للآلة في اليوم هو 6 ساعات وعدد أيام العمل الفعلية في السنة 300 يوم . *
*فيكون عدد المحامل اللازمة لتغطية احتياجات الآلة في السنة باستخدام المعادلة السابقة : *
*عدد المحامل في السنة = 6 * 300 / 500 = 3.6 حوالي 4 محامل *
*ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار: *
وبعد تحديد حجم الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة لابد من توفرها منها تكلفة أوامر التوريد في السنة وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك. 
ويمكن وضع سياسة عامة لتخزين قطع الغيار لحين توفر المعلومات الخاصة بحساب المعدل الاقتصادي للتخزين ، تتلخص في أن القطع المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها في مخزن المنشأة لأنه يسهل شراؤها في أي وقت . أما القطع التي لا تتوفر محليا والتي تحتاج الوقت الطويل لتوريدها فانه يتم طلب المهم منها وخاصة ذات الاستهلاك الكثير وتخزينها في المنشأة لحين الحاجة . أما عن طلب القطع الأخرى فانه يتم شراؤها عندما يحين وقت الحاجة إليها حسب خطة الصيانة . 
*8- **العدد والأدوات :*
مما لاشك فيه أن توفر العدد اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة المختلفة له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطط الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع وتنفيذها في الوقت المحدد لها دون أي تأخير .
ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة واللازمة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من واقع الخبرة والتجربة ، ويتم تسجيلها في نماذج خاصة تحفظ في السجلات الخاصة بالصيانة (. 
بل أن وجود عدد متنوعة ومتطورة ( مثلا مفاتيح هيدروليكية ) يكون له التأثير المباشر في تسريع وقت فك القطعة ووقت تركيبها مرة أخرى وصيانتها ، والذي يؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض أوقات إنجاز عمليات الصيانة وبالتالي يزيد من أوقات التشغيل .
ولا بد من وجود أجهزة قياس متطورة (مثل أجهزة قياس الحرارة -الرطوبة -الاهتزازات …. وغيرها) ، للتعرف على حالة الآلة أثناء تنفيذ إجراءات الفحص الدوري أو الصيانة التصحيحية . 
*9- **عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات :*
لابد أن يكون لدي إدارة الصيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل كل عمليات الصيانة بكل تفاصيلها الدقيقة التي تقوم بها خلال فترة عمر الآلة . حيث أن المعلومات التي تسجل في هذا النظام هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي يتم رفعها للإدارة وتقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة غيرها من الأمور التنظيمية الأخرى . 
ومن الأنظمة المفيدة التي تضمن تنظيم وتسجيل عمليات الصيانة هو استخدام *نظام أمر العمل : *

*ما هو أمر العمل ؟ :*
هو الوثيقة التي تخول فني الصيانة البدء في إجراء الصيانة . ويتم إصداره من مسئول الصيانة .(انظر الشكل رقم ) 


*فوائد نظام أمر العمل : *​
*1- **توضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . *
*2- **توضيح العمل المنجز . *
*3- **رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز . *
*4- **رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز . *
*5- **رصد تكلفة العمل المنجز . *​ونسرد باختصار دورة أمر العمل التي تبدأ عند الحاجة إلى إنجاز أي عمل من أعمال الصيانة المختلفة :
-يتم أولاً تملية نموذج أمر العمل (يدويا أو آليا حسب نوع النظام المستخدم ) من قبل *مسئول الصيانة* وتوضيح العمل المراد إنجازه . 
- ويتم إرساله إلى *مشرف العمال* في فريق الصيانة لإنجاز العمل . وبعد ما يقوم فريق الصيانة بإنجاز العمل المطلوب . يقوم مشرف العمال أو من ينوب عنة *بكتابة العمل المنجز* وقطع الغيار والمواد المستهلكة إن وجد ، وأسماء العمال وعدد ساعات العمل في الأماكن المحددة لذلك في نموذج أمر العمل المذكور . 
-ويقوم *مشرف العمال بالتوقيع* على صحة المعلومات وإرساله مرة أخرى *إلى مسئول الصيانة* الذي يقوم بالإطلاع عليه وإرساله إلى *قسم التسجيل* في قسم الصيانة . 
*9- **تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسئوليات : *
*التنظيم من الناحية الفنية *: إن من أفضل الأنظمة التي تضمن تنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لجميع أعمال الصيانة الكبيرة منها والصغيرة ،( انظر الشكل ) . ولا بد أن تشمل هذه البطاقات على الأقل على الآتي : 

عناصر العمل المراد إنجازه . 
الوقت المطلوب لإنجاز كل عنصر . 
جميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل . 
عدد العمالة المطلوب لإنجاز العمل . 
جميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لإنجاز العمل . 
ولهذه البطاقات فوائد كبيرة حيث أنها تعتبر من المراجع الهامة لفريق الصيانة عند تنفيذ الأعمال و عمل خطة الصيانة و تقديرات حسابات العمل الإضافي وغيرها من الأمور . 
*التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية : *

توضيح الهيكل التنظيمي للمنشأة لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة لمعرفة مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة إلى الأخرى . ويجري توزيع العاملين في قسم الصيانة على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسئوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة . 
اختيار الأشخاص لأداء الأعمال ، توزيع المسئوليات والأعمال ، وإصدار أوامر العمل ... وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة . 
والجدير بالذكر أنه كلما حافظت المنشأة على تنظيم أعمال الصيانة كلما أدى ذلك إلى نجاح عمليات الصيانة في المنشأة وتحقيق أهدافها . 
*10 **–**مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة : *
ويقصد *بالمراقبة *:
1-تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم إنجازه بالفعل 
ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع إنجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالأعمال الموضوعة بالخطة مسبقا . 
2- تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف: 
تتم دراسة أسباب الاختلافات من قبل مسئولي الصيانة ( مثلا تقصير وإهمال فريق الصيانة ، نقص أو زيادة في العمالة, نقص في الأدوات والعدد ، عدم توفر قطع الغيار وغيرها ) . 
3- ثم اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية لذلك : 
بمجرد أن بتعرف مسئولي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق ، فينبغي أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات التصحيحية الممكنة لإنهاء هذه الأسباب . ويمكن رفع التوصيات ومتطلبات الإجراءات التصحيحية للأقسام المختلفة ذات العلاقة في المنشأة للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب . 


أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ....


----------



## م.جوري (21 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ياأخي مجهود عظيم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أبريل 2009)

نورتنا أخي العزيز ....


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بوجودك ..............


----------



## يوسف الهاشم (5 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه


----------



## ناصر عون (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

:77::77::77::77:

يعطيك العافية أخوي 
مهندس المحبة 

ومشكوووووووووو
لان هذا الموضوع سيساعدني في البحث 
:11::11:
في مادة الصيانة الصناعية

أخوك ناصر عون​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## المهندس دري العراد (6 مايو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا & شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## rejebsadok (15 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية مجهود يذكر فيشكر


----------



## engr.amin (15 يونيو 2009)

اخي مهندس المحبة 
السلام عليكم 
الموضوع منقول من مركزالمدينة للعلوم والهندسة
وهو بنفس العنوان ونفس المحتوى
*خطوات تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة في منشأة *​في قسم المقالات الهندسية ،
حبذا لواشرت الى الموقع او وضعت رابط الموضوع بدلا من الإعادة​ 
http://www.mmsec.com/
وشكرا.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله نكتب في المرة القادمة .........


----------



## ضحوي (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومنورين ...........


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
مشكورين


----------



## إبن جبير (18 أغسطس 2009)

لك شكري ، لك تقديري ، لك إحترامي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## azzam adel (13 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة في كل يد وضعت بصمة لكل طالب معرفة و علم .......... عادل عزام


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور بس لو فيه PDF file


----------



## shaimaa2010 (15 يناير 2010)

عاشت الايادي الموضوع جدا مهم بالنسبة الي


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد 
شكرا


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (16 يناير 2010)

سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الممتاز..... وياريت تتحفنا كمان عن البرنامج السنوى (P.M.P _54 Weeks)


----------



## amiutil (24 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## النمر المصرى (25 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أبوعبدالله الطيبي (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

والله مجهود رائع منك يا اخى 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## odwan (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## خالد الفسي (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلوما ت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

منورين الموضوع ..........


----------



## بندر الدهيمي (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم بصراحة عمل جبار وتشكر علية ​


----------



## طلال الدوي (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع موجز ومحتواه كبير 
شكرا،،،


----------



## eng_galal (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو النظر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك على مجهودك الجبار وموضوعك القيم


----------



## أبوعلي.نت (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الحكيم شنيشح (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود أكثرمن رائع ومحاضرة قيمة ومفيدة 
ولكن نتطلع إلى مثل هذا في مجال الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم ما ينفعك وينفع الناس
تحياتي من مدينة الصمود 

​


----------



## سجل أنا عربي (18 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng_karkor (19 يناير 2012)

sholran


----------



## eng_karkor (19 يناير 2012)

thaaanks


----------



## برهم السيد (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## haysem (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا شرح وافي


----------



## the creator (28 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جد راائع :75: 
والي الامام دوماً


----------



## ahmed2007star (15 سبتمبر 2012)

Very good session


----------



## htm_murad (27 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## محمد حسيين (1 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك الصحة علا المجهود الرائع الذي بذلته في الموضوع ... بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## alfata (4 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه ..


----------

